# a nice little label making program



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

If anyone wants to make a variety of labels to try on different products, I found a good software program at Staples. It's called Label Factory Deluxe. It was $29.95 and came with a $10 rebate and if you take the rebate as online credit toward another one of their products it worth $20. The program has built in templates for all the available labels sizes that come on sheets and are Avery compatible. You can import your own photos or artwork, and it's pretty simple to get the hang of. It's not made for everything, like the oval labels that you can get from Amy or Betterbee etc, but it's really versatile. I started making my own hand salve and small jar honey labels as well as some business cards. It's already paid for itself. One drawback is you can't convert the files to jpeg or other photo files to post on photobucket or other photo hosting sites.

this is a label I created. Keep it mind that it's just a photo from my computer screen so it doesn't do it justice. The bleed over doesn't come out on the actual label. This one is 1" x 2 5/8"


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually, if you can print with a program. It's pretty easy to capture a good quality jpg file or other image format. Just google 'PDF Creator'. http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/
It's free, open source, and will generate PDF, gif, tif, jpg, etc. It's been really useful for generating graphics output for dozens of applications.

-Tim


----------

